# Favre



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know about everyone else..but I'm tired of this guy I know he is a hall of fame quarterback..but enough already. He needs to retire with what dignity he has left.. It can only end badly for him I predict one of two things will happen

1. some hanus Injury will end his season and he will be remembered going off the field in that football golf cart or...
2. He will suck so bad that he will be reduced to holding the clip board.. and riding the bench.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

ESPN loves him they have been drooling all over him all summer, I think they got a case of maddenitis! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude lets stay on track... we eat, drink, and sleep fishing. :mrgreen: I think Farve needs to stick to Wrangler jean adds and leave the NFL once and for all.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think this was all part of his devious plan to get back at the packers...he was playin us all...but come on,, would you really want rosenfels and tarvaris runnin that offense if your a vikes fan??? no way!! but favre has done a lot to hurt his good old boy image in the last 2 years...


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> *Dude lets stay on track... we eat, drink, and sleep fishing*. :mrgreen: I think Farve needs to stick to Wrangler jean adds and leave the NFL once and for all.


 :lol: true so true... I did buy some gear today I'm focused 8)


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Favre is going out like Joe Theismann

if you haven't ever watched this beware _/O I remember watching it live very "brutal" of coarse during the game they replay it like 20 times :roll: one of the most horrific sports injuries ever..

[youtube:3bc3afgi]http://www.youtube.com/v/PQ1iVRRu6w0&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3bc3afgi]


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am tired of this story but if he thinks he can still play, why do we care. He is doing something he loves. Kind of feel bad about the other 2 qbs in Minnesota but it is the nature of the game


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am tired of his crap also, but the fact is he is still better than about half the quarterbacks in the league, I am just tired of the drama.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree, why do we care what he does? I find all the haters out there that are treating him like crap are acting more foolish then they are claiming Favre to be! Favre is a first ballot hall of Famer, it's his legacy / reputation, if he could care less about what the media or any of us thinks and if he believes he can still play the game at a high level then why the Hell can't he play without being ridiculed for it? So he's retired and then unretired a couple of times, man in the grand scheme of things that sure makes him out to be one horrible person doesn't it? Give me a freaking break! :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> I agree, why do we care what he does? I find all the haters out there that are treating him like crap are acting more foolish then they are claiming Favre to be! Favre is a first ballot hall of Famer, it's his legacy / reputation, if he could care less about what the media or any of us thinks and if he believes he can still play the game at a high level then why the Hell can't he play without being ridiculed for it? So he's retired and then unretired a couple of times, man in the grand scheme of things that sure makes him out to be one horrible person doesn't it? Give me a freaking break! :roll:


I agree with you, I am tired of hearing all the negative press over this. If he still thinks he can play what is wrong with him coming back. Obviously the Vikings think he is better than the 2 QB's that they have or they would not want him to come back. I really think he retired in the first place with Green Bay because they told him they didn't want him. That year he was coming off a great year, and I think he thought they disrespected one of the best QB's in NFL history. Yes he makes a lot of questionable decisions but there is no denying his talent. last year he was having a great year until he got hurt. That will be the biggest question mark this year, I don't know if he can make it a whole year without getting hurt. But, we have seen a lot of old QB's playing and doing good. I am not a Farvre fan, but I respect him, there is not any QB in history that has played the game with as much passion and heart that he has played. I hope he does well and sticks it to the Packers this year.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sorry I can't let this one pass...........Favre has been the biggest Drama Queen!!!!!! People are so quick to forget that favre pulled this stuff with the packers for a few years before he made the decision to retire the 1st time!!! The packers stuck with favre when he was playing horrible the 2-3 years before they went to the championship game..all other quarterbacks would have been benched but the packers were loyal to brett and kept letting him start.. and when spring rolled around he never gave the packers a straight up decision and kept waffling on playing and retiring... than bam!!, he finally has a good year after being in a horrible slump and what does favre do?? he put the packers through the same crap..Favre brought a lot of that drama on himself and keeps doing the same crap. he did it with the jets and now with the vikings. But he plays the game with boyhood enthusiasm, so lets give him a pass right??!! favre is a drama queen and wanted espn and all the papers talking about him this summer,,, he loves the attention, don't buy into that good old country boy charm like everyone else does.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> sorry I can't let this one pass...........Favre has been the biggest Drama Queen!!!!!! People are so quick to forget that favre pulled this stuff with the packers for a few years before he made the decision to retire the 1st time!!! The packers stuck with favre when he was playing horrible the 2-3 years before they went to the championship game..all other quarterbacks would have been benched but the packers were loyal to brett and kept letting him start.. and when spring rolled around he never gave the packers a straight up decision and kept waffling on playing and retiring... than bam!!, he finally has a good year after being in a horrible slump and what does favre do?? he put the packers through the same crap..Favre brought a lot of that drama on himself and keeps doing the same crap. he did it with the jets and now with the vikings. But he plays the game with boyhood enthusiasm, so lets give him a pass right??!! favre is a drama queen and wanted espn and all the papers talking about him this summer,,, he loves the attention, don't buy into that good old country boy charm like everyone else does.


I don't really like the guy, I have always thought although he was great that he was still over rated. On the other hand, its not his fault espn cant stop talking about him. I don't really care if he comes back, if he thinks he can play and can do well then so be it and more power to him. The fact of the matter is he didn't stink the time you are talking about he had one of the worst teams in the league so he had to do it all on his own. He is still a top 10 qb and at his age that is saying something.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> sorry I can't let this one pass...........Favre has been the biggest Drama Queen!!!!!! People are so quick to forget that favre pulled this stuff with the packers for a few years before he made the decision to retire the 1st time!!! The packers stuck with favre when he was playing horrible the 2-3 years before they went to the championship game..all other quarterbacks would have been benched but the packers were loyal to brett and kept letting him start.. and when spring rolled around he never gave the packers a straight up decision and kept waffling on playing and retiring... than bam!!, he finally has a good year after being in a horrible slump and what does favre do?? he put the packers through the same crap..Favre brought a lot of that drama on himself and keeps doing the same crap. he did it with the jets and now with the vikings. But he plays the game with boyhood enthusiasm, so lets give him a pass right??!! favre is a drama queen and wanted espn and all the papers talking about him this summer,,, he loves the attention, don't buy into that good old country boy charm like everyone else does.


Thanks for keeping it real. After bailing on the Pack the way he did (even though I'm not a Packers fan) and the whole retirement drama multiple times... he needs to just go away. I respected him when he was carrying the Packers to wins, but now, he's the Chuck Liddell of the NFL.... still puts up a good fight once in a while, but its embarrassing to somebody who used to be considered an icon of his respective sport to go out and just get beat down by the kids every time out. :lol:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Thanks for keeping it real. After bailing on the Pack the way he did (even though I'm not a Packers fan) and the whole retirement drama multiple times... he needs to just go away. I respected him when he was carrying the Packers to wins, but now, he's the Chuck Liddell of the NFL.... still puts up a good fight once in a while, but its embarrassing to somebody who used to be considered an icon of his respective sport to go out and just get beat down by the kids every time out. :lol:


Seriously do you even know what a football is??????
Bailed on the Packers????? :roll: Put down your pipe and step away...
Being a long time Packer fan I was not happy with the way THEY( the Packers) treated Farve. He came off a great year to hear that the team wanted to go another way and that new way included Rodgers...Farve did what he had to do. Sure he played the game and took care of himself. The media loves these types of stories and he knows it.
Even as a Packer fan I can not wait to see Farve beat the Packers in the stadium he made famous once again!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a Packer, or a Favre fan. I'm not sure the above post is accurate in how it went down. Seems like to me, the Packers waited around to see what Favre was going to do. They had drafted Rogers to be the apprentice. If Favre was going to be around, the Packers were good with that - just needed to know before the draft. If he wasn't, they needed to know because then Rogers would be the guy, and they'd need to draft a new back up. I thought that was reasonable. Then Favre announced his tearful retirement, and the Packers said they would then be moving forward. Then FAvre changed his mind after the Draft. Leaving the Packers in a pickle. I really don't have a dog in the fight - but Favre is the one who left the Packers hanging by changing his mind after they had made their decisions based on Favre's retirement. 

All that said, I don't fault Favre for wanting to play. Its been his life since he was 8-9 years old, and it is clear that the guy loves to play football. The extra $20M or whatever it is, doesn't hurt either. However, I just don't see him leading any team anywhere. Since about 2001 or so, he has had the worst TD/INT ratio of any starting QB out there. In my view, he's already gotten about a 10 year pass based on his peak performance years. I'd like to see him stop playing because I think he sucks, and I hate seeing crappy QB play from any guy. But I guess that any trained monkey could hand the ball off to AP. Elway won two superbowls far past his prime by handing the ball off so why not Favre?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Not true Gary, the Packers made it clear they wanted to go another direction. I am a big Favre fan, but I think they made the right choice by going with the new gunslinger. The Packers played hardball and said they would not ensure Brett would be the starter. Tell me ONE future Hall of Fame QB that would be okay with that when they feel they can still play ball? Johnny U, Joe Montana, Joe Namath, Terry Bradshaw all did similar things. The difference was how contracts are structured and the salary cap issues. The Packers are far from innocent in this whole circus. Apparently there are a lot of NFL execs who disagree with you Gary on Favre's abilities on the field, I think I will take their opinions over that of you/riverrat/myself, since they are paid to analyze such things. The Vikings gladly brought him into the fold to start over the QB's already on the roster. They even let him skip most of training camp. The management of the Vikings apparently thinks higher of Brett than the 'experts' on here do. Time will tell who was right, but I tend to think he can/will help the Vikings win a couple of games that would lose with the other guys this year and that may be enough to push them further into the postseason.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

How did that work out for the Jets... having Favre come on over to "lead" their team back to glory? I don't care what NFL execs think.... they have no idea how he's going to pan out... but their current situation was pretty dismal anyway, so why not take a chance on a guy who's proven way, way, way back in the day that he could come up with a few wins. If Favre wins, its because he's got Adrian Petersen to take some of the pressure off the passing game, not because he's still one of the top QB's in the league hauling the team into wins on his golden arm alone. :lol: He's into the drama obviously, otherwise he'd have left when he was still decent to enjoy his millions while still having the love of the fans... I get loving the game, but when you can't play the game well enough to keep up a decent performance level, then its time to go (referring to Gary's comment on TD/INT ratio). Seriously, go out with what little respect you still have because more crappy seasons with crappy teams isn't doing your resume any favors.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> . I get loving the game, but when you can't play the game well enough to keep up a decent performance level, then its time to go (referring to Gary's comment on TD/INT ratio). Seriously, go out with what little respect you still have because more crappy seasons with crappy teams isn't doing your resume any favors.


RR
Have you forgotten that Farve has always had a crappy TD/INT ratio and still has twice the arm of most current QB's???
And the Viking are well aware that AP will take alot of pressure off of the passing game, Hell that is the plan buddy.....Farve is one of the best play action QB's still in the game.

And Child Please, I am sure Farve is real worried about his resume.... :roll: :roll:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Not true Gary, the Packers made it clear they wanted to go another direction. I am a big Favre fan, but I think they made the right choice by going with the new gunslinger. The Packers played hardball and said they would not ensure Brett would be the starter. Tell me ONE future Hall of Fame QB that would be okay with that when they feel they can still play ball? Johnny U, Joe Montana, Joe Namath, Terry Bradshaw all did similar things. The difference was how contracts are structured and the salary cap issues. The Packers are far from innocent in this whole circus. Apparently there are a lot of NFL execs who disagree with you Gary on Favre's abilities on the field, I think I will take their opinions over that of you/riverrat/myself, since they are paid to analyze such things. The Vikings gladly brought him into the fold to start over the QB's already on the roster. They even let him skip most of training camp. The management of the Vikings apparently thinks higher of Brett than the 'experts' on here do. Time will tell who was right, but I tend to think he can/will help the Vikings win a couple of games that would lose with the other guys this year and that may be enough to push them further into the postseason.


AMEN,
For once I agree with Pro.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> And Child Please, I am sure Farve is real worried about his resume.... :roll: :roll:


At this point its obvious he's not... because every stop he makes on the retirement/comeback/retirement/comeback and suck/retirement/comeback and suck even worse/retirement/get his walker bent on the hard turf .... train is making him look worse and worse. Having twice the arm of all the other quarterbacks does nothing for you when receivers aren't open or you're throwing off your backside. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > And Child Please, I am sure Farve is real worried about his resume.... :roll: :roll:
> ...


Are you actually questioning his resume? I sure hope I am mistaken on that. that would be the biggest gaff in your resume of gaffs. that would be bigger than you saying the kid from Oklahoma wouldn't be drafted ahead of the kid from UNC in the NBA. -_O-

Favre has always had a high interception rate, that is part of how is has always played the game, it's not a recent trend. I had Favre on a few fantasy football teams back in his hey-day. I had to bench him in one league because they docked you for INT's. In the other league I won the whole league 3 years running in large part because it was a carry-over league and I had Favre.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

+1
That's twice now.................


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> +1
> That's twice now.................


You're sounder smarter by the post. *\-\*


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you all are sipping the madden cool aid if you think favre got thrown out of green bay...favre acted like he owned the joint and once the packers got sick of all the waffling back and forth he had done the previous 2 years before he "retired," they had to make a choice..poor brett didn't like that and got upset like a spoiled little kid....and now like an angry little kid he wants to stick it to green bay by playing for the vikings..oh and the extra coin has a little bit to do with it..the boy who just plays football for the love of the game, loves his money also and he loves the attention/media circus as well....he brought a lot of that media circus on himself on purpose. and heck, he even got to miss training camp...such a diva in his old age...yuck!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So Favre didn't retire from the Packers first, and then "un-retire" and want to be "the guy" again? Did I dream all of that? I googled "brett favre retirement timeline" and got the following bullet points. The article is at:
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/football ... line_N.htm

Again, I really don't care about the Packers or Favre. In his prime, I really enjoyed watching him play - he was great. The past several years watching him throw so many INTs has been sad. But he sells jerseys, tickets and endorsements - so execs like to have him on the field.

Here is the timeline of how the retirement stuff went down.

Jan. 20, 2008: The Packers lose to the New York Giants 23-20 in overtime of the NFC Championship Game.

• March 4, 2008: Saying he hasn't got "anything left to give," Favre announces his retirement from the Packers.

• April 25, 2008: Favre acknowledges having "second thoughts" and refuses to rule out a comeback. He tells David Letterman, "I mean it was never a clear-cut decision. I can't expect people to understand. I think people have all faced decisions at times where you never know."

April 26-27 - NFL draft - Packers pick QBs Brian Brohm (Louisville) in 2nd Round and Matt Flynn (LSU) in 7th Round,

• July 11, 2008: The Packers refuse a request by Favre to grant him his unconditional release.

• July 14, 2008: Favre tells Fox News that he wants to play for a team other than the Packers.

• Aug. 7, 2008: After Favre formally unretires and arrives in Green Bay, the Packers trade Favre to the New York Jets, who make him their starting quarterback.

• Sept. 28, 2008: Favre throws a career-high six touchdowns as the Jets beat the Arizona Cardinals 56-35.

• Nov. 23, 2008: Favre leads the Jets to their fifth straight win, a 34-13 defeat of the previously undefeated Tennessee Titans. But Favre's season would spiral downward, as he threw just two touchdowns and nine interceptions in the team's 1-4 finish.

• Jan. 2, 2009: Jets running back Thomas Jones says Favre's play down the stretch for the Jets warranted him being benched. "You're jeopardizing the whole team because you're having a bad day," Jones says.

• Feb. 11, 2009: Favre retires again, calling it "the real deal" and saying he was unwilling to have surgery on his torn bicep tendon.

• Feb. 13, 2009: Favre tells ESPN "there's no way" he'll play in another NFL game.

• April 28, 2009: The Jets grant Favre his unconditional release. Favre reiterates he is retired and has "no intention of returning to football."

• June 10, 2009: Vikings head coach Brad Childress says he won't place a deadline on Favre for a decision if the quarterback wants to play in Minnesota.

• June 15, 2009: Favre acknowledges he's interested in playing again in an interview on HBO and says he had surgery to repair his torn biceps tendon in late May. "I know people are tired of it, really," Favre says. "My intention &#8230; isn't to create controversy."

• July 17, 2009: Favre works out with high school players in Mississippi and vows to give the Vikings an answer by the start of training camp on July 30.

• July 28, 2009: Favre tells the Vikings he won't end his second retirement. In what he calls the "hardest decision" he ever made, Favre says, "I didn't feel like physically I could play at a level that was acceptable."

• Aug. 18, 2009: Favre reverses his decision and joins the Vikings. He says he wants to bring a championship to Minnesota.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If you think Favre just walked away from the Packers so he could play for the Jets you've been hit too many times in the melon. The front office was pushing him out, I have no doubt about that. Think about it, why would he leave the cozy confines of the most loyal fans in the NFL to play for the J-E-T-S? The Packers had designs on making Rodgers the starter, how better than to make Favre jump ship? I'm sure they would prefer not to bench one of the greatest QB's in history for a newbie, so they forced him out.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Something sneaky went on that the general public has never been made aware of and probably never will. I think he was forced out.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Of course he was forced out...
After the season he made his announcement to retire, but if you do not think that the Packers pushed him to make that decision right then and there, you are crazy. They wanted to give Rodgers a shot and knew they could not put a future hall of fame guy on the bench or the fans would have rioted and burnt down the town.
When Farve wanted to talk about coming back, it was already to late and the Packers had gone in the NEW direction and it did not include Farve. The gave him his release, after a bunch of school girl drama on both parts, with the stipulation that he did not play for another team, in that season, which was a apart of the NFC north. So he went to the Jets. Whine as they may. Farve made the Jets a better team last year. When the Vikings made it know that THEY where interested in Farve, he started talking with them and here we are today. Farve, one of the greatest to ever play the postion, a Viking and the Packers(I am still a Packers fan) saying, O shoot what did we do to ourselves. The Vikings have now become a better team and time will tell. I will predict that the Packers will loose both games this year to the Vikings and that is not going to help them get into the post season.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you guys are right! if favre would have told the pack from the start that he wasn't going to retire and he was coming back than they would have benched him!!! yep, that would have gone over really well :roll: lets not forget about the two years before when he was waffling back and forth on retiring...he kept holding the pack hostage,,,they were pretty loyal to him in the down years when any other quarterback would have been benched...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Are you actually questioning his resume? I sure hope I am mistaken on that. that would be the biggest gaff in your resume of gaffs. that would be bigger than you saying the kid from Oklahoma wouldn't be drafted ahead of the kid from UNC in the NBA. -_O-
> 
> Favre has always had a high interception rate, that is part of how is has always played the game, it's not a recent trend. I had Favre on a few fantasy football teams back in his hey-day. I had to bench him in one league because they docked you for INT's. In the other league I won the whole league 3 years running in large part because it was a carry-over league and I had Favre.


Top part... the discussion in question wasn't about draft pick, it was regarding NBA level impact. As far as I know, that remains to be seen. 8) I agree with Utahgolf.... you guys are eating the wrong kind of Turducken if you think Farve is still just as good as he was and that the Pack didn't want or need him back. I guess if he was told to get, its possible that like most folks, they were sick of the indecisive retirement circus Farve has turned himself into.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

He the man.I like the dud and I'm still a green bay fan and all was will be. I still love watching him play the game. go Favre


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> He the man.I like the dud and I'm still a green bay fan and all was will be. I still love watching him play the game. go Favre


+1. Im a cowboays fan, but the Packers have always been one of my other favorite teams. I think that Favre is awesome. I think that he is actually one of few guys out there that want to be in the NFL for no other reason than to play football. I can see a guy that retires, sitting at home for a few monthes & decides thats not for him. I think in his case he wants to play, the money is just a bonus.

It does kind of look bad because there are soo many people in that past that kept playing way past their prime (Montana???) All it did was taint their image. I hope it doesnt happen to Favre. He is still one of my all time favorite QB's.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wish Elway would drink from the same fountain Favre drinks out of... I'm sure he could do better than what we have this year at QB


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I agree with Utahgolf.... you guys are eating the wrong kind of Turducken if you think Farve is still just as good as he was and that the Pack didn't want or need him back. I guess if he was told to get, its possible that like most folks, they were sick of the indecisive retirement circus Farve has turned himself into.


I haven't read any posts stating that Favre is as good as he was in his prime. Do a little research on what the Packers were saying about Rodgers and wanting him to be the starter, then get back with us. :?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The Packers clearly put all their stock into Rogers. No doubt about that. But - not until after Favre announced his retirement. After two years of waffling on it.

All that said, I hope he does well this year. Like I said in my first initial post on this subject, I don't fault the guy. All he knows is football and he wants to keep it going as long as he can. I don't think his field play will alter his "legacy" - whatever the he&& that means. However, if he keeps playing the on-again off-again game much longer, that is what will taint the legacy. His on-field body of work is already among the best that have laced 'em up. [flash=][/flash]


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

favre is a diva,,,you all can buy into the wrangler jeans and old worn out hat image all you want....he loves his money and the attention..His boyhood love of the game went out the window a few years ago when he loved playing the retirement drama card and acting like he owned the place...the packers were incredibly loyal to him when he was sucking it up and waffling year in and year out on retirement and they got sick of it and favre got upset like a little kid even after he retired and said "I have nothing left to give" and he pulled the same diva thing with the vikes....keep sipping from the madden jug everyone...favre is a wolf in sheeps clothing and playin people for suckers


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> favre is a diva,,,you all can buy into the wrangler jeans and old worn out hat image all you want....he loves his money and the attention..His boyhood love of the game went out the window a few years ago when he loved playing the retirement drama card and acting like he owned the place...the packers were incredibly loyal to him when he was sucking it up and waffling year in and year out on retirement and they got sick of it and favre got upset like a little kid even after he retired and said "I have nothing left to give" and he pulled the same diva thing with the vikes....keep sipping from the madden jug everyone...favre is a wolf in sheeps clothing and playin people for suckers


Child please, he will and can be a diva all the way to another superbowl......... :!:


----------



## skofshn (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's great that He is still playing football in the NFL. Some of us still try to play the sports we did in High School thru Church Ball, City Softball or living thru our kids coaching them. At least Favre can still do it and do it well while the rest of us Suck.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Child please, he will and can be a diva all the way to another superbowl......... :!:


 -BaHa!- _/O


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Child please, he will and can be a diva all the way to another superbowl......... :!:
> ...


You wanna step up and make a bet on how far the Vikings go into the post season this year????
Hell if Farve keeps chop flocking, they might just kick him out of the league.... :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually, I think you bring up an interesting point. What is the commissioner going to do over Favre's blatant chop block? A guy like PacMan Jones does that and he'd be fined and suspended. What will they do with the Golden Boy? Time to see how preferential the treatment is.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > gunrunner said:
> ...


Depends on what you're talking.... 20 bucks that they don't make it past the wild card round? Not much of a gambler but I'd do this out of spite because I can't stand Brett Favre.  Didn't see the chop block but I did hear about it.... thats all the impact the dude has anymore... can't run, can't block, still can throw a football really hard to the other teams players.... yep, what a legend. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Other than the chop block, Favre looked as good as any QB I've watched so far this year. In fact, I'd even say he looked better that most I've seen. Stat line was good, and he moved his team down the field. If he can make it through the whole season, I think it will be a good year for Vikings fans. AP makes life much easier. When you can hand the ball off to perhaps the best running back in the league, that takes off A LOT of pressure. Time will tell. I'm not a Favre lover, or hater - just an observer. An in my observation, he looked pretty good the other night. Of course, it was against Houston, and it is pre-season. So it goes.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Depends on what you're talking.... 20 bucks that they don't make it past the wild card round? Not much of a gambler but I'd do this out of spite because I can't stand Brett Favre.  Didn't see the chop block but I did hear about it.... thats all the impact the dude has anymore... can't run, can't block, still can throw a football really hard to the other teams players.... yep, what a legend. :lol:


You are on $20 that they are out in the first round. The viking a wild card????? You really have no idea. It is the NFC????
O he blocked alright, it has got to be a little different for an old timer like Farve lined up out wide in a receiver spot. I love the new wild card formation the Vikings threw out there.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Actually, I think you bring up an interesting point. What is the commissioner going to do over Favre's blatant chop block? A guy like PacMan Jones does that and he'd be fined and suspended. What will they do with the Golden Boy? Time to see how preferential the treatment is.


PacMan is a thug and deserves anything he ever gets. Farve has always sucked at blocking. Show me a modern day QB that can block. It was a cheap block I will give you that and a fine needs to be paid, but **** it was a text book chop block, old school!!!!!!! :shock: Probably not the smartest thing to do with a sore shoulder......But it was Houston so who cares????? :lol:

Save your pennies RR cause I will be collecting come playoff time. :!: :!:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> PacMan is a thug and deserves anything he ever gets. Farve has always sucked at blocking. Show me a modern day QB that can block. It was a cheap block I will give you that and a fine needs to be paid, but **** it was a text book chop block, old school!!!!!!! :shock: *Probably not the smartest thing to do with a sore shoulder.*.....But it was Houston so who cares????? :lol:
> 
> Save your pennies RR cause I will be collecting come playoff time. :!: :!:


Sore already and its just the preseason.... man, this is going to be a short year. About the Vikes making it past the first round... it all depends on who they play, and they have to at least get there first. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PacMan is a thug and deserves anything he ever gets. Farve has always sucked at blocking. Show me a modern day QB that can block. It was a cheap block I will give you that and a fine needs to be paid, but **** it was a text book chop block, old school!!!!!!! :shock: *Probably not the smartest thing to do with a sore shoulder.*.....But it was Houston so who cares????? :lol:
> ...


I'm pretty sure some of those studly Cowboys are a little sore right now. :roll:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Sore already and its just the preseason.... man, this is going to be a short year. About the Vikes making it past the first round... it all depends on who they play, and they have to at least get there first. 8)


Is this your way of trying to back out of our bet????? To late I took the bet.
I almost forgot your a CRYBOY fan.......This is going to be a fun year.......


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Is this your way of trying to back out of our bet????? To late I took the bet. I almost forgot your a CRYBOY fan.......This is going to be a fun year.......


No way... I'm still in. I wouldn't bail on a bet like that. I did watch an interview with one of the Vike's players on NFL Network last night where he was saying that this year their mentality is Super Bowl or bust... they figure they have one year with all the pieces to get it done (mostly based on them not knowing how long the drama queen will stick around I'm guessing) so this year will be a failure if they don't get there. So... how many do they have to lose to hold the record?? Haven't they lost all four they've been to?


----------

